# ??! Bill Jac ??!



## Salt9 (Oct 10, 2008)

I heard a friend of mine saying he heard something about bill jac frozen formula taking years off a dogs life. jus wanted to know if there was any truth behind this


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i wouldnt doubt it but do you have any comfirmation of the story? i would be intrested in reading something on it


----------



## Salt9 (Oct 10, 2008)

why do you say you wouldnt doubt it?! and no i dont have ne thign to confirm his suspisions like i said it was just a random thing we were talking about one day


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i wouldnt doubt it but biljac is not a very good food with high quality ingredients.

i am a firm beleiver of you put good things into the body you will have a healthy body. put bad things in and you have an healthy body with lots of problems.

here is a review of biljac-see why i dont doubt the food takes off years?

Dog Food Reviews - Bil Jac Select Dog Food - Powered by ReviewPost


----------



## Salt9 (Oct 10, 2008)

WOWWW! thanks alot tht sums it all up for me!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i didnt know they had a frozen formula so it would be intresting to see what it contains


----------

